

Microsoft open-sources Sora software-defined radio - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/22/microsoft_softwaredefined_radio_goes_open_source/

======
c4obi
Isn't this what the US army has been trying to achieve unsuccessfully? Correct
me if I am wrong.

